# Using a offset jig in 3 jaw chuck



## La machinist (Nov 4, 2014)

I beveled this part using a jig. I turned chuck in reverse and used compound set at 45 deg. To cut on back side of part.  Set screws hold material in place while cutting.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 4, 2014)

That is very cool.  I would have never thought of doing it that way.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Micke S (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there a video on the process? My moving 3D imagination is not on top today ondering:


----------



## La machinist (Nov 4, 2014)

Micke S said:


> Is there a video on the process? My moving 3D imagination is not on top today ondering:



Ill try I never sent a video to a post but here it goes. https://vimeo.com/110937063


----------



## La machinist (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry video was very short.  Didn't want my supervisor to catch me playing on my phone. Lol


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 4, 2014)

Neat technique!  I'm still trying to get my head around the geometry of it though.:headscratch: :biggrin:

Thanks for posting it,

-Ron


----------



## chips&more (Nov 4, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> That is very cool.  I would have never thought of doing it that way.  Thank you for posting.



Same here!


----------



## markknx (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice! I was just thinking the other day on how one could face a miter on the lathe, (as in the one on the bottom of a fly cutter). I had concluded it could not be done that it would need to be milled. I quess you just proved me wrong. Nice work would sure like to here more  about the set up, and what the off set needs to be. never saw this before.  Mark


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 4, 2014)

I think that if you use this method on a solid bar you will get an elliptical dome.  I'm going to experiment with it tomorrow.


----------



## MozamPete (Nov 5, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> I think that if you use this method on a solid bar you will get an elliptical dome.  I'm going to experiment with it tomorrow.



Please post the result - I'm thinking an eccentric cone, still straight sides and coming to a point.


----------



## markknx (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes guys I thought about it later and how his has a bevel on. it would bean eccentric cone.


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 5, 2014)

You're right: it will be a segment of a cone.  The perimeter will not be flat, either, since it must lie on the surface of the cone cut by the tool.


----------



## La machinist (Nov 5, 2014)

Glade to see my post got y'all's mines working. )


----------



## NITROTRIP (Nov 15, 2014)

La,
Y'all's mine did some serious outside the box think'in that out and sett'in it up.
Telling you great job is an understatement!!! :thumbsup:

Rick


----------

